# Northern Pike ( forgot this one)



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

finished this one right after the Muskie. thought i should downsize it. ( 9", 4oz. ) a little easier to cast.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

A work of art. May even be better than your muskie.
Great job.

Brian


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Serious skills....baits like these sell for nearly $100 online....Muskysnax.com. I think yours may look even better.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say that is one of the best you've done....great bait.

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Pure art! I would have a hard time casting that beauty. If I did cast it, it would be in a pool where nothing could steal it, or it would be attached to 100 lb. braid.


----------

